# More fat or more carbs on bulk.



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know its a very individualthing but when trying to bulk would you advise

A) Keeping the same macro split as when cutting but adding in additional calories.

B) Keeping the fat and protein the same and increasing the carbs.

C) Keeping the fat and carbs the same and increasing the fat.

D) Something completely different.

I was on 40% pro - 35% carbs - 35% fat during my recent recomp and it worked well but as soon as I started to bulk the dreaded fat was back. I was thinking this was due to the increase in carbs so was wondering if I would be betted off reducing my carbs back down and adding additional calories from fats to make up the differenced.

Do any of you guys have any views on this, I know I will gain fat anyway when I increase my calories but I want to keep this down as low as possible. By fats I am obviously talking good fats, nuts, evoo etc.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

eat as much as you can if your bulking. just make sure you keep protein high.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

some science mofo told me to forget %

go for .4g/.5g fat per lb & 1g/1.2g protein per lb then make the rest up with carbs.

i wouldnt change macros for a cut/bulk unless u want to take low carb route when cutting (i wouldnt)

hope that helps...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> some science mofo told me to forget %
> 
> go for .4g/.5g fat per lb & 1g/1.2g protein per lb then make the rest up with carbs.
> 
> ...


Are these values per lb of lean mass or total body mass. I would think lean but best to check.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> some science mofo told me to forget %
> 
> go for .4g/.5g fat per lb & 1g/1.2g protein per lb then make the rest up with carbs.
> 
> ...


Based on my current weight (166lb) and a diet of 3000 cals a day I would need 83g of fat, 200g of protein and 363g of carbs. For me I would say the carbs would be a little high.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Based on my current weight (166lb) and a diet of 3000 cals a day I would need 83g of fat, 200g of protein and 363g of carbs. For me I would say the carbs would be a little high.


yeh u can make up the rest of the cals how u like, but more carbs the better u can train most likely.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Are these values per lb of lean mass or total body mass. I would think lean but best to check.


im just echoing this guy tbh so check this vids


----------



## RearDeltsBrah (Dec 17, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I was on 40% pro - 35% carbs - 35% fat during my recent recomp


Interesting.

Carbs are a bulkers best friend mate.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

350g of carbs would just make me feel bloated all day.

I do about 250g I think.. I train in the morning for 3 out of 5 sessions so I have most of my carbs before and after workout and not much in the evening.. And it works for me, I'm not sure about the whole "carbs helping your workout" thing I think it's mostly psychological.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I consumed 350g of carbs a day in a week Id be a real fat fcuker.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I've always bulked by upping the carbs.

I take in about 400g each day and it keeps me permanently bloated kind of. It's not a bad amount of bloat.

I just struggle to take in Fats, I use EVOO and sometimes eat Almonds (but they are bad for triggering my cold sores)


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Carbs I think, should be high when bulking. At least 40% of your diet should be complex carbs.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

I've nearly finished cutting and will be doing a Bulk after chrimbo? Last time I did a bulk I put on too much fat and that was due to the carbs, even though they were good carbs. I guess some of struggle with them? I will be upping my healthy fats.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ca1908 said:


> I've nearly finished cutting and will be doing a Bulk after chrimbo? Last time I did a bulk I put on too much fat and that was due to the carbs, even though they were good carbs. I guess some of struggle with them? I will be upping my healthy fats.


Exactly my thinking.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

aad123 said:


> If I consumed 350g of carbs a day in a week Id be a real fat fcuker.


I doubt it mate, it's in the mind. I'm doing 580 and have been for 5 week, im 9lbs up but really lean still.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I doubt it mate, it's in the mind. I'm doing 580 and have been for 5 week, im 9lbs up but really lean still.


Whats your diet like and are you natural or assisted ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill say more protein


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be on 1.5g per lb so I would have thought that is enough ??


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

If on ASS why not 2g ?


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

to be fair that protein looks a little low, when bulking i make sure i get 250g protein then fill the rest of my calories with fat and carbs, in my eyes bulking is bulking, just eat eat eat and...bulk


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

At 40% of 3000 cals I would be on 300g of protein which wouldn't be far of 2g per lb.

Also I am a natty so does my protein need to be as high.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Whats your diet like and are you natural or assisted ?


Natty mate.

breakfast

100g oats

30g whey

600ml milk

banana

30g flaxseed

50g peanut

20g psyllium husks

break

100g pasta (uncooked weight)

tin of tuna

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

boiled egg

apple

dinner

100g pasta

100g chicken

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

banana

egg

Pre workout

100g oats

200ml milk

post

50g dextrose

50g malto

30g whey

Tea

150g salmon

2 jacket potatos

500ml milk

Night

80g peanut butter

500ml milk

Total 5400 cal, 600g carbs/280g protein/ 210g fat

If i were to do say 40/40/20 then I would have to eat around 540g of protein and carbs but only 120g of fat. Fook trying to eat 540g of protein, 280 is hard work!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

aad123 said:


> At 40% of 3000 cals I would be on 300g of protein which wouldn't be far of 2g per lb.
> 
> Also I am a natty so does my protein need to be as high.


No mate. 1-1.5g per lb is more than enough imo. Although I do around 2g per lb on a cut but that's a different story


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Dunno why there upside down, but here's a pic from weekend. i'm holding a lot of water mind from all the milk bloat and carbs!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Natty mate.
> 
> breakfast
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for taking the time to post this. I agree with you on the protein, I can easily do 200 to 250g a day but dont think I need too much more than that. Iv hit 3000 calories with ease today and racked up 210g of protein. I will stick with 3000 calories for the rest of the week and see what happens on the scales.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

No probs bud.

I've just added coconut milk to my diet to replace the fat from the milk. So 250g is around 53g of fat, shake tastes awesome in the morning!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm between 13.5 and 14 stone depending on how much I've eaten the previous day.

General macro split for me is 80-110g fat, 250-300g protein, 350-400g carbs.

I'm full all the time. Feel like I'm always eating, and still not gaining weight.

Can't wait to get on some test the beginning of next year.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What are psyllium husks ? Never heard of them.

Iv been keeping my protein around 250g and fat at roughly 100 to 120g and making the rest up with carbs. Only the first week so I will see if Iv gained any weight. Im finding eating the licreased amount very easy and could happily eat more but I want to limit fat gains as I will only have to shift it later in the year.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

aad123 said:


> What are psyllium husks ? Never heard of them.
> 
> Iv been keeping my protein around 250g and fat at roughly 100 to 120g and making the rest up with carbs. Only the first week so I will see if Iv gained any weight. Im finding eating the licreased amount very easy and could happily eat more but I want to limit fat gains as I will only have to shift it later in the year.


Source off fiber u can get some my protein or most health food shops


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

aad123 said:


> What are psyllium husks ? Never heard of them.
> 
> .


Suposed to be good for lowering cholesterol aswell I think.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> I'm between 13.5 and 14 stone depending on how much I've eaten the previous day.
> 
> General macro split for me is 80-110g fat, 250-300g protein, 350-400g carbs.
> 
> ...


If your not gaining now then i'd seriously up the cals before jumping on gear, unless your using it to cut bud.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

aad123 said:


> What are psyllium husks ? Never heard of them.
> 
> Iv been keeping my protein around 250g and fat at roughly 100 to 120g and making the rest up with carbs. Only the first week so I will see if Iv gained any weight. Im finding eating the licreased amount very easy and could happily eat more but I want to limit fat gains as I will only have to shift it later in the year.


Mate I wish I could say the same.

I sometimes struggle to find the time to eat all mine and have to force some meals down, never feel hungry eating what I do now. Zero room for any cheating at all! lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Carbs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Mate I wish I could say the same.
> 
> I sometimes struggle to find the time to eat all mine and have to force some meals down, never feel hungry eating what I do now. Zero room for any cheating at all! lol


3000 calories is quite low so not a problem, Im sure as the amount of food increases I will struggle to get it all down.


----------



## Dav1988 (Dec 12, 2012)

like you said its a very individual thing ... anyway for my body B is the right choice.


----------

